# VIA Questions



## kal-tex (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm so excited - I just booked a transcontinental trip from VanCouver to Toronto at a great price - $514 (Canadian Dollars) per person in a cabin for 2. We're using AGR points to get from Michigan to VanCouver, but I think we'll pay our way to get home from Toronto. Here are my questions:

1. We are scheduled to arrive in Toronto at 9:30 AM. Would a train leaving Toronto at 12:15 PM that same day be a safe connection, or should I wait until 5:30 PM?

2. How much time should we plan on to get from the Windsor station to the Detroit station? If the train is on time, we should have a little less than 2 hours. Is that enough time to cross the border and get to the station? Can we take a cab from one station to the other (and cross the border in it)?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ozark Southern (Jun 5, 2012)

kal-tex said:


> I'm so excited - I just booked a transcontinental trip from VanCouver to Toronto at a great price - $514 (Canadian Dollars) per person in a cabin for 2. We're using AGR points to get from Michigan to VanCouver, but I think we'll pay our way to get home from Toronto. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. We are scheduled to arrive in Toronto at 9:30 AM. Would a train leaving Toronto at 12:15 PM that same day be a safe connection, or should I wait until 5:30 PM?
> 
> ...


Vancouver is all one word. The C is not capitalised.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 5, 2012)

kal-tex said:


> I'm so excited - I just booked a transcontinental trip from VanCouver to Toronto at a great price - $514 (Canadian Dollars) per person in a cabin for 2. We're using AGR points to get from Michigan to VanCouver, but I think we'll pay our way to get home from Toronto. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. We are scheduled to arrive in Toronto at 9:30 AM. Would a train leaving Toronto at 12:15 PM that same day be a safe connection, or should I wait until 5:30 PM?
> 
> ...


A 2 hour window to cross the Border from Windsor to Detroit is chancey!! The Tunnel that runs between the two cities is Very Busy and the Customa and Immigration guys there are VERY thourough and take their time! The Bridge between the cities is clogged with 18 Wheelers and is very slow going! Id recommend that you plan to spend the night in Windsor, On and go to Detroit the next morning, the earlier the better to beat the heavy commuter and commercial traffic or else Google up a good deal for a Hotel Close to the River in Detroit (Greektown also has Hotels and Casinos!! )

Some Cabs in Windsor, but not all, are Licensed to Cross the Border! There are also Shuttle Busses that run through the Tunnel from Windsor to Detroit and you could take a Cab on the Detroit side! No matter what Natives might tell you, I would NOT want to be out on the Streets of Detroit in the dark, there is a reason the Amtrak and Greyhound Stations are locked, have Armed Guards inside and require a Ticket to enter! There are also Signs that warn you to Not go Outside @ Night! Windsor is entirely Safe @ Night!

You may be better off taking the Maple Leaf from Toronto to Utica, NY (its an Amtrak not a VIA Train), catch the Lake Shore Limited to either Toledo (where you catch a Bus for Michigan) or to CHI, then taking a Michigan Train home! Much safer connections this way!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 5, 2012)

I traveled on the Canadian last December from Toronto to Vancouver and due to a freight derailment, we arrived in Vancouver about 7 hours late. At one point we were 10 hours late, but we made up some time and I believe there is padding in the schedule. I did not miss my Cascades connection, but, at the time we were 10 hours late, I was concerned. VIA offers credits toward future trips when the train is more than four hours late, and, for that reason, I think they do their best to be on time. I have no data regarding their on-time performance, only my personal experience. My guess is a four hour plus late train is the exception, rather than the rule.

Even with arriving late in Vancouver, my trip was fabulous.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd be cautious about connections. On my trip last week the Canadian arrived in Vancouver an hour early (I saw people still eating breakfast in the diner when we were walking into the station), but I would be nervous about a connection that isn't guaranteed of less than 8 hours. In our case we had 12 hours before our flight left. After all, even though there's lots of padding in the schedule, there is also lots of single track between Vancouver and Toronto. Maybe I'm too cautious, YMMV.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 5, 2012)

Stay overnight and make your connection the next day……there’s lots to see and do. If the train falls behind schedule on the first day……why ruin the next three days of your trip worrying if it going to make up the time.


----------



## kal-tex (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for all of your answers! Guess we'll be looking at some over-night options!

Regarding my incorrect spelling of Vancouver - I think it can be blamed on my Dutch heritage. There are many Dutch "Van" names (VanDam, VanHaitsema, VanKalker, etc.), and they're all double-capitalized - force of habit. Bet I remember it now, though! Thanks!


----------



## Donald M (Jun 8, 2012)

I've also booked an express deal from Winnipeg to Vancouver. I've made appropriate reservations for air and hotels at both ends.

My question, while the air and hotels are paid with a card, can I use US Dollars for tips, taxies or should I get CAD's before leaving?


----------



## thully (Jun 8, 2012)

For the return trip to Kalamazoo from Toronto, it would probably be best to stay overnight in Windsor and then cross to DET sometime the next morning to catch #353 or #355 back. You could probably find a cab that would take you across the border, though you may want to opt for a cab to the Detroit-Windsor Tunnel, the Tunnel Bus across, and then a Detroit cab to the Amtrak station. From what I've heard, some cabs like to tack on a hefty surcharge for crossing the border, and this would be a way to avoid that. Alternatively, you could spend the night in Toronto and take the early (7AM) train to Windsor, which would give you a day in Toronto and ample time for the border crossing.

You could also opt for the Maple Leaf-Lake Shore Limited connection (as jimhudson mentioned), though that would mean a somewhat longish layover in New York (you may be able to do a side trip to Niagara Falls in here, though - you'd just have make sure to bus/cab it back to Buffalo Depew before the LSL leaves!) Also, you'd have to backtrack from CHI to KAL (the bus connection from Toledo doesn't go to Kalamazoo). Also, youd have to spend the night in Toronto to catch the Maple Leaf - however, the advantage of this is that it's all booked with Amtrak.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 8, 2012)

Donald M said:


> I've also booked an express deal from Winnipeg to Vancouver. I've made appropriate reservations for air and hotels at both ends.
> 
> My question, while the air and hotels are paid with a card, can I use US Dollars for tips, taxies or should I get CAD's before leaving?


I did not get any CADs when i was in Canada. I either used USD or credit cards. I did not take any taxis, so I cannot comment on whether taxi drivers accept USD.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 9, 2012)

Donald M said:


> My question, while the air and hotels are paid with a card, can I use US Dollars for tips, taxies or should I get CAD's before leaving?


Be courteous and use the currency of the country you are visiting. ATMs are everywhere. 

Leaving a US dollar as a tip will involve an extra step for the employee to go to the bank to exchange it....and will probably just get thrown into the back of a drawer. Get yourself a pocketful of Loonies and Toonies, they're great for tips. 

Taxis and businesses in larger centres near the border will usually take US dollars but still there's the hassle of dealing with the exchange rate. Lately it's close to par but if it's in Canada's favour .....the business might just ask for an additional amount. And if in the US favour.....not give any change to compensate for the service fees the bank will be charging them


----------



## kal-tex (Jun 9, 2012)

How about tipping while on the Canadian? Are US dollars okay? Is it customary, as it is when traveling via sleeper on Amtrak, to tip the waiters at each meal in the dining car? Is there a sleeping car attendant who should also be tipped?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 9, 2012)

kal-tex said:


> How about tipping while on the Canadian? Are US dollars okay?........


As I said in my previous post.....be courteous and use the currency of the country you are visiting. Someone you gave the US currency to as a tip is now going to have to take it to a bank, exchange it and probably pay a service charge. 

I could just imagine trying to leave $5 CDN as a tip on the Empire Builder!.......a train that hugs the Canadian border for a lot of its route. 

The following note is from the Amtrak timetable (why should it be any different on VIA?):

_*Cash: *__Canadian paper money (only) is accepted on trains that_

_serve Canada directly, and at stations served by those trains._

_Canadian coins are only accepted on the Maple Leaf __between_

_Toronto and Niagara Falls, Ontario, as this is actually a VIA Rail_

_Canada train between those points._

And yes.......it's customary to tip in the dining car and also your sleeper attendant on the Canadian. So go to an ATM and get $100 CDN for tips and taxis and you should be all set.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 10, 2012)

NS VIA Fan said:


> And yes.......it's customary to tip in the dining car and also your sleeper attendant on the Canadian. So go to an ATM and get $100 CDN for tips and taxis and you should be all set.


I agree! While I may cross the border a bit more than others, I always make sure to visit with an ATM to get some more Canadian currency.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 10, 2012)

NS VIA Fan said:


> The following note is from the Amtrak timetable (why should it be any different on VIA?):
> 
> _*Cash: *__Canadian paper money (only) is accepted on trains that_
> 
> ...


Going by the above requirement, on the Adirondack between Montreal and the US border (or between Vancouver and the border) I can't even get a coffee in the snack bar unless I use at least a $5 CDN bill..........my $1 & $2 coins are "no good" even in my own country!


----------



## manderson (Jun 10, 2012)

kal-tex said:


> How about tipping while on the Canadian? Are US dollars okay? Is it customary, as it is when traveling via sleeper on Amtrak, to tip the waiters at each meal in the dining car? Is there a sleeping car attendant who should also be tipped?


I was on the Canadian in March, and observed that most passengers did not tip at each meal, but rather presumably left one tip for the dining room crew to cover all meals. The crew does change in Winnipeg, so under this scheme you'd be leaving two tips for the dining room crew: one for west of Winnipeg and one for east.


----------



## Train2104 (Jun 15, 2012)

NS VIA Fan said:


> _*Cash: *__Canadian paper money (only) is accepted on trains that_
> 
> _serve Canada directly, and at stations served by those trains._
> 
> ...


Wait...so one could pay with CDN in NYP or SEA?


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jun 16, 2012)

For the connection between Windsor and Detroit, if you want a friendly low-budget alternative place to stay, consider the new Hostel Detroit (see my Trip Advisor review here). It's a few minutes walk from the old Michigan Central Railroad Station in Corktown, along with all the new eateries on nearby Michigan Avenue - if you stop over, do not miss Slow's BBQ. If it's packed out (and it may be) the Mercury Bar opposite has a fine selection of ales and great burgers.

I spent a few days in Detroit in April and loved it. I visited Windsor, and it was all fine and friendly, but it's not the most interesting place, and downtown seems to cater more for the overnighting 18-21 crowd from Detroit who want to drink. I'd definitely recommend Hostel Detroit. It's in a much safer (residential) neighbourhood than the Amtrak depot (which is about ten minutes away by cab). The crowd who run it will disabuse you of any of the Detroit myths you may have heard. Corktown and Mexicantown are two resurgent communities with lots to offer the inquisitive visitor, so re-consider before bedding down in a bland chain motel in Windsor and skipping straight through Detroit.


----------



## OBS (Jun 17, 2012)

Train2104 said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> > _*Cash: *__Canadian paper money (only) is accepted on trains that_
> ...


LOL....Good luck trying....at NYP anyway...


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 18, 2012)

OBS said:


> Train2104 said:
> 
> 
> > NS VIA Fan said:
> ...


Perhaps at the Tim Horton's in NYP


----------

